
'Two new rooms found' in Tutankhamun tomb - goodcanadian
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-34410720
======
nerdy
Title is a false editorialization. Two new rooms are suspected, have not been
found. It's been widely reported for more than a month now and nothing has
changed.

From the article: "Egyptian officials plan to use radar equipment to test Mr
Reeves' theory that Nefertiti's remains were placed in one of them."

See also (mid-August) HN article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10071576](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10071576)

~~~
goodcanadian
I disagree with your analysis. The rooms were indeed suspected, so radar was
brought in. The radar evidence seems to support the suspicion. That is the
news. While it might not be a slam dunk, it is not old news, either.

